# Pit bulls running loose



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 17, 2011)

We had a situation a couple days ago. We have 2 big pit bulls running loose. I had to rescue the neighbors horse and the dogs went running. We've seen this pair before and so have several neighbors. Yesterday I was asking questions and a fellow I know who lives 3 miles away by way of the crow and he said they were at his place too. 

Tonight I talked to the lady who owns the horse and she is a bit shook up. Said she knew a lady who owned 2 of them and talked to her just a short time before I did. The lady told her she had the dogs but a neighbor shot them and she had to bury them. So, it turns out her sister also has a pair and that is probably the pair running loose. She said she'd tell her sister to keep them locked up. 

It is a sad situation when several folks around here, including my wife, can't go for a walk on their own property for fear of dogs. These dogs have also been running deer a lot and were 2 different times I've seen them. It is really sad that folks get dogs but do not care for them as it will be the dogs who pay the price rather than the owner. However, if I can find an address I will be calling the animal control.

Anyone else had this problem.

One more problem that has cropped up. Some of the large cities are making new ordinances and are charging some big dollars for those who want to keep those dogs. So what are many doing? Simply taking the dogs out into the country and turning them loose. Sad....


----------



## Blue Vomit (Dec 17, 2011)

So many people underestimate the responsibilities of proper dog ownership. Some people impulse buy the cute puppy and don't think ahead about what it will grow into. Some people think they can handle the responsibility and are sadly mistaken. For others, situations change, death, moving, allergies, etc. And are forced to give the dog up. You are right Dennis, too many times the dog is the one to pay the true price.
It is a shame. 
Not sure about rescues in your area but it may be an option, especially if they have to go to the pound. Maybe the owner will voluntarily give them up to a rescue organization.


----------



## pen (Dec 17, 2011)

That is a shame.  

I blame the owners more than the dogs themselves.  

Hopefully animal control can / will help.

pen


----------



## cwill (Dec 17, 2011)

Irresponsible dog ownership is a BIG problem. Pittbull's are dogs that take entirely different level of responsibility. One must know how to handle them and train them. They are not your average dog, they require strict discipline(not discipline as in punishment type). Its much like owning a loaded gun. A loaded gun by its self is not dangerous, however when handled carelessly bad things can and do happen.  These dogs have gotten a really bad rap mainly from people owning them that can't take care of them selves let alone anything else.  I'm not for a ban on them but there should be stiffer/quicker penalty for irresponsible owners. 

I have a friend that has between 15-20 pits at any given time. He breeds them for a living. He chose Mind Changing Kennels for a name beacuse he wants to change peoples perception of these dogs.  I currently have a lab but i Will have one of his dogs someday and it will be treated with the respect and discipline it deserves and requires.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 17, 2011)

Marauding dogs are my biggest fear with my chickens loose in my yard.  As for pits, I know they can be wonderful dogs. I've had one.  But the statistics on unprovoked attacks, including on other animals, are chilling.   no easy answers


----------



## mellow (Dec 17, 2011)

Yep,  I live in the city and have quite a few neighbors with pits,  I don't mind the breed itself but the people that raise them are the issue.  I had a mother pit and a her pup come in my yard several times and threaten both me and my wife and kids, snapping at me when I try to back them away, if I shoot the dogs then I have ghetto retard renters that will blame me and try to sue me.  I call animal control and all they can do is fine the owners and make sure the dogs are put back inside,  it really is a sad situation,  animal controls arms are tied by law.   If the dog bites one of us the owner gets fined and the dog has to be be quarantined for 30 days,  AT HIS OWN HOUSE.   The dog will not be put to sleep unless it causes severe damage and is a threat to society, a bite single bite is not considered a threat.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 17, 2011)

27 years ago when we bought this place for the first year dogs were prowling constantly here. One day a pack of them backed my wife up against a tree half way back up the hill from the mailbox. She loves dogs but she thought she was dead. She managed to back them down and get away. A while later the "town crier" neighbor came up for something while I was mowing the grass. He noticed the .45 auto on my hip and remarked that I got really tough on weeds. I told him what had happened and that no man or animal was going to threaten or harm me, a member of my family or anybody else on my property. The word must have traveled fast. The only time in the next twenty five years that I saw a dog on this place his owner was right behind him yelling "Sorry BB.".

Fast forward 25 years. I walk out of the basement office and two Labs are at the edge of the woods. One starts snarling and heading for me and the second one joins in. I make it back in the door and the first one slams into the door trying to get at me. Happened twice on separate days.

The next time they came I was up on the elevated deck with them heading for me and hearing in the distance "Jake. Jake. Where are you boy.". Jake stopped when I emptied a clip. Into the wood pile. And the calling got really frantic. Ain't seen Jake and his bro in a long time. Well, since then.

Ya just gotta wake up the idiots that own'em.


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 17, 2011)

As with my other dog related post, animal ownership is a big responsibility that too many people take lightly.
Any animal i have ever had was spayed or neutered. It's just part of having a pet. I am no pit bull fan, i have seen good ones but they have great owners and have been trained. 
Forgive me for stereotyping, but many (not all) pit bull owners are the types who cannot take care of themselves let alone a ferocious animal.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 17, 2011)

Never had a pet in my life until the woodpile kitty showed up three years ago. But I have always been convinced that three that shouldn't be allowed are lions, tigers and pit bulls.

Opened the door to my apartment in 1967 and there stood a friend with a tiger on a leash. Chewed his ass up one side and down the other while he was telling me how well trained it was. Two weeks later I am reading in the paper about that same tiger mauling his trainer.

Some animals ain't pet material folks. And the stats and facts put pit bulls dead in that group.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 17, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Never had a pet in my life until the woodpile kitty showed up three years ago. But I have always been convinced that three that shouldn't be allowed are lions, tigers and pit bulls.
> 
> Opened the door to my apartment in 1967 and there stood a friend with a tiger on a leash. Chewed his ass up one side and down the other while he was telling me how well trained it was. Two weeks later I am reading in the paper about that same tiger mauling his trainer.
> 
> Some animals ain't pet material folks. And the stats and facts put pit bulls dead in that group.



+1 BB. The stats and facts put some people there too. (Bad dog owners that teach their dogs to be mean because they think that means they are cool.) Combine those people with the those animals, and that has the potential to turn bad.


----------



## Adabiviak (Dec 17, 2011)

The scourge of lousy dog owners... I don't know about your own circumstances, but around here you pretty much have to be attacked before law enforcement will do something about it. The worst is when you hear, "he won't bite" (which on two separate occasions has been right before getting bit). I almost maced the owner the second time.


----------



## cwill (Dec 17, 2011)

Any dog, treated harshly or trained to attack, may bite a person. Any dog can be turned into a dangerous dog. The owner or handler most often is responsible for making a dog into something dangerous. 

An irresponsible owner or dog handler might create a situation that places another person in danger by a dog, without the dog itself being dangerous.

Any individual dog may be a good, loving pet, even though its breed is considered to be potentially dangerous. A responsible owner can win the love and respect of a dog, no matter its breed. One cannot look at an individual dog, recognize its breed, and then state whether or not it is going to attack. 

That said, almost all of the most dangerous dogs are "protection dogs" most were never bred to be family pets. Its an ongoing battle to breed down the aggressive parts and make a more friendly, civilized dog.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 17, 2011)

The statistics do not support the sentiment that pit attacks are largely due to irresponsible owners.


----------



## Mesquite (Dec 17, 2011)

Being on a ranch miles from anything including neighbors we do from time to time encounter dog packs.  They travel together and prey on livestock.  Standing rule is if you see 'em, shoot 'em.  Neighbors feel the same way.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 17, 2011)

Any dog, treated harshly or trained to attack, may bite a person. Any dog can be turned into a dangerous dog. The owner or handler most often is responsible for making a dog into something dangerous. An irresponsible owner or dog handler might create a situation that places another person in danger by a dog, without the dog itself being dangerous.Any individual dog may be a good, loving pet, even though its breed is considered to be potentially dangerous. A responsible owner can win the love and respect of a dog, no matter its breed. One cannot look at an individual dog, recognize its breed, and then state whether or not it is going to attack. 
That said, almost all of the most dangerous dogs are â€œprotection dogsâ€ most were never bred to be family pets. Its an ongoing battle to breed down the aggressive parts and make a more friendly, civilized dog.


Through many, many hundreds, and in some breeds, thousands of years, dogs were bred and trained to do certain things. That fact cannot be disputed. Bit bulls were bred and trained to fight. Period. You are correct about the owner being the biggest factor. But certain dog breeds are more likely to react in an aggressive manor in a lot of situations. People have to respect that and maintain control of there dogs. Some people however, are not as intelligent as some dogs, and are not as predictable as some dogs. Hence, Dennis has trouble. BB had a good solution. Small, and concealed. Need to protect yourself if there is this kind of a problem around your neighborhood. Imagine a defenseless kid, maybe yours, or any person for that matter, with these unsupervised, uncontrolled, mean spirited dogs running around.


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 17, 2011)

We had some adjacent neighbors, very responsible pet owners whose dogs were obedience-trained and well-cared for.  Their kids and dogs and ours flowed back and forth between properties and houses like the tides.  Nonetheless, they had one female that just started randomly attacking.  She'd sneak up behind someone, drop low like a cat, and nail them.  Did it to my son, who was pretty short then, and I told the kids they couldn't go down there.  Neighbors doubted their story, but then the mom was up in our yard and the dog sneaked around behind me and aimed a bite at my wrist. like a shark bumping before an attack.  Her husband denied that it happened, and then the dog did it to a visitor of theirs.  They tried a trainer to work it out with the dog, but couldn't fix it.  Put her down.  I know it hurt them a lot, and I respected them for that choice.   I had a dog breeder tell me that that quality is unfixable--it's a fear-reaction that you can't reliably train out of a dog.

It's not always the owners.

OTOH, if she had belonged to irresponsible owners who let their dogs run for as a pack, that dog would have been extremely dangerous in that setting. 

Heard about some dogs harassing the neighbors as did the ones described above.  Second time he went home with a bull's-eye target spray painted on the side.  Fair warning.


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 17, 2011)

i like dogs. 
dogs running in packs have changed "personalities".  
not far from here, a few years ago, a mother and her infant were out for a walk (baby in a stroller) when two pits that were running loose got ahold of the baby.  there was nothing she could do.


----------



## rottiman (Dec 17, 2011)

Very simple rule in our house, ALWAYS FOLLOWED:  When Bear goes outside the house,  he is ALWAYS on a leash or long lead and is accompanied..  We live in the country with the closest neighbor a 1/2 kilometer down the side road. My dog is my responsibility.  This way, I  and my dog are a problem to no one or anything else.
Simple rule with simple results.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 17, 2011)

My own sheepdog, if allowed to run loose in his formative years, would have been a menace to kids on bicycles, skateboards.   Would probably have taken out neighboring cats and chickens.   That herding/prey drive is very strong with him, and he had to learn  appropriate outlets, which included not to go for everything that moves quickly.    But like rottiman, he was either in the yard or on a leash.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 17, 2011)

rottiman said:
			
		

> Very simple rule in our house, ALWAYS FOLLOWED:  When Bear goes outside the house,  he is ALWAYS on a leash or long lead and is accompanied..  We live in the country with the closest neighbor a 1/2 kilometer down the side road. My dog is my responsibility.  This way, I  and my dog are a problem to no one or anything else.
> Simple rule with simple results.



+1 Rottiman. It's that simple. Years ago I had two Rotts, they were never out of the five foot fenced in yard unless I had them on the leash. And when my life changed due to being laid off, I did not have enough time for them. Had to go back to college and work at the same time. Not home enough, gone for more than 10 hours everyday and no one else home. That was not fair to a dog breed that loves and needs affection. And a lot of it. So I found each of them a good home with a family that had someone home all the time and had experience with large dogs. They loved and spoiled each one of them. It was tough for me to give them up, but that is what was the right thing for the dogs.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Dec 17, 2011)

I would serve those 2 beasts a nice hunk of raw beef laced with poison.  If you shoot them, you will get in trouble.  The owners clearly don't care about them and they have become a threat to society...not because the dogs are to blame, but because their owners are poor caretakers.  A breed with aggressive traits like that cannot be trusted.  It's unfortunate to do so, but the safety of humans outweighs the rights of that animal in my opinion.  What if they attack a little kid or an older person?  People want those exotic pythons in Florida and then let them go.  Why...cause they didn't realize a 300 lb snake from Asia that has no place in the US was going to be difficult to raise.  Then these things are killing all the wildlife cause they have no natural predators in this part of the world.  Pets that can harm others should not be taken by those unwilling to accept the responsibility.  If you had a couple of aggresive poodles running wild, it would be a different story altogether.  Pit Bulls, Rots, etc. are all lethal animals bred to be super aggressive.  I look at them differently.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Dec 17, 2011)

I do not mean to say that there is no place for these types of dogs.  For the owner who will be responsible, I'm sure they would make fine dogs.  The problem is they have the potential to do great harm in the wrong hands.  In this situation, I see more risk for the community because of the careless nature of the owner.


----------



## Lighting Up (Dec 17, 2011)

Leash laws were I live...if a dogs lose the owner is responsible for any damage human or other wise...you'd be surprise how quick they abandoned the dog when a bite happens. Sorry...love dogs but Family first and my neighbors know it. 
md


----------



## rottiman (Dec 17, 2011)

Pit Bulls, Rots, etc. are all lethal animals bred to be super aggressive.  I look at them differently. 




You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but your  "One Brush Paints All" logic is based on lots of opinion and not a whole lot of fact.  Yes, breeding has alot to do with it.  The idiot back-yard breeders who haven't a clue as to what they are doing are the cause of the problem, not the breed.  These clowns have discovered that there are big $$$$$$$$$$'s involved in indiscriminate breeding.  Buying a dog from one of these fools, as well as being an un-educated owner is a reciept for disaster.  This goes not only for these breeds, but for a ALL breeds.  If you don't agree, spend a couple hours on the Nat. Geographic channel watching the Dog Whisperer fixing the problems created in ALL breeds by un-educated and inexperienced owners.

With regard to Backwoods situation, the most humane thing would be to get these animals under control ASAP and euthanize them if no other alternative is available.  Laying down poison bait for them would not be the answer as you have no way of being 100% sure they were the only ones getting it.  

If you feel the need to own a dog, any dog, buy from a REPUABLE breeder, not some pet store @ the local mall or the cousin of some buddy who was lucky enough to be stuck with the results of an un wanted breeding.  And above all have the animal spayed or neutered as well, if you do not intend to breed it.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, imagine the statistics if Chihuahuas had a bigger jaw!


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 17, 2011)

:lol: Good one Kathleen!


----------



## lukem (Dec 17, 2011)

We had a bull mix dog running around here last year.  It started out sitting in front of my house barking from 10pm to 6am every day.  No joke.  Next, it started coming in the yard and roughing up my lab.  The last straw was when it charged my 4 year old son when he was playing in the yard.  If i wasn't right around the corner it could have been very ugly.

The next day i dropped it with my rifle in the field behind the house.  I'm the biggest dog lover out there and hated to do it, but it had to be done.  We gave the police/animal control a chance prior, but they weren't able to catch it.  Sometimes you have to take matters into your own hands.


----------



## termv (Dec 17, 2011)

Don't poison the dogs.  Its illegal and you can be prosecuted or an unintended victim may get it.  It's not their fault and is in no ones best interest to have a dog suffer the excoriating pain involved with bleeding internally to death.  Call animal control and demand the owners fined.  Setup live traps and take them to a shelter where they will be euthanized humanely.  
Dogs in packs behave entirely different than indivdual animals.  Tell the owners that they are going after live stock and will be shot if they do so again.  If you call animal control and police when you see them, they will take action against the owners after a couple instantances.  Make sure to inform them of the live stock issue.  This carries more weight than just dogs running loose.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 17, 2011)

When I was eight, we moved from the city out into the sticks.  That fall, a huge red feral dog showed up with enough alpha male in him to organize a pack of 20 dogs or so.  Our own little beagle groan joined the pack, as did most of the neighbors' dogs.  It was like a canine version of Lord of the Flies.  We weren't allowed to play outside, or even wait at the bus stop.  Our parents would wait in their cars with us until the school bus arrived.  

One by one, the neighbors were able to get their dogs back and lock them inside, but for a week or two it was a truly frightening thing.  We thought that big red dog was finally gone, but a few weeks later he showed up in my backyard.  He came at me fast and furious, but I got to safety on top of the swing set.  He kept me pinned there for hours.  Every time he'd wander away I'd climb down... and then right back up again as he charged.  I was up there until my dad came home from work.  He got out of the car and the dog took off, never to be see again.  Good thing for him, because Dad would have loved to put a round into that evil SOB.  The experience left me terrified of dogs for years.

Fast forward to about 6 years later.  There was a big black lab that lived on the road to our school, and he was as mean and nasty as they come.  He lived his entire life behind a chain link enclosure, but if you got within 100' of it he would go berserk trying to get you.  None of us cared because the dog couldn't get at us.  Then one summer day I was dribbling my basketball up the road to the high school and that devil dog appeared out of the bushes, snarling and growling and coming at me like a locomotive.  Armed only with a big rubber ball I did the only thing I could do.  Took aim, waited until he was almost on me, and heaved it at his head with all my might.  Hit him smack dab on the nose.  He took off crying and yelping, and I lost my fear of dogs that day.

Lesson One: There is no such thing as 100% secure.  One slip up and some poor kid may end up in the ER... or worse.  

Lesson Two: You don't need a lot of balls to confront a charging dog... just one.

I don't blame dog behavior on the owners, it's the dog who does the things we can't tolerate.  What I do blame the owner for is the failure to recognize and accept that their dog has a dangerous behavioral problem.  Seems _everybody_ fancies themselves as an animal expert just because they have one and may have been raised with them, or read some books on them.  Pride gets in the way of rational decision making, and these dangerous dogs are allowed to remain in private hands, often as ticking time bombs masquerading as a loving family member until one day they tweak and kill the owner.  If you have such a dog, the only place for it is in a secure compound or in the ground.  The notion that "I always have control of my dog" is one I have little faith in.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 17, 2011)

Another case even closer to home. We have a neighbor who loves animals and can't turn anything away. They picked up one stray that appeared to be just wandering. They stopped the car and the dog jumped in. So that dog found a new home and all seemed well. Fast forward to the next stray dog.....a pit bull. No collar so probably someone dropped him out here in the country. I've always hated people who do those things but that is another story. But shortly after the pit bull made a new home, this other once docile dog suddenly begins to get ugly. The pit bull got run over by a car and it appears to me the other one will probably meet the same end as he goes after the cars. Most times he won't go after me but if I happen to go past on the atv and going fast, then he comes at me. If I'm going slow he just stays on the porch. I even plow snow from these people's driveways and then the dog isn't bothered at all with me being there. Still, with him chasing, that could be an ugly ending for that dog. Around these parts most folks have the 3S plan in operation too for dogs like the pit bulls:  shoot, shovel, shut-up.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 17, 2011)

Any breed can be a menace and should be dealt with accordingly.  My wife found our pit on the side of the Interstate the day after Thanksgiving two years ago.  Probably didn't come from a high end breeder, probably wasn't raised in the proper environment when she was young, but she is a damn good dog.  That said, if it ever became an issue, I wouldn't hesitate to put a coal shovel to her head.  I highly doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## loon (Dec 17, 2011)

I have always tried to put up fun pictures of our 2, but Murphy had a side to him that was bizarre!! not gonna mention what he did for me on the board. but i was definatly going to be in court if i hadnt stuck my arm in his mouth..i dont blame the pits at all..its the owners that have to be on the ball..

loon


----------



## termv (Dec 17, 2011)

Dogs bite, dogs hunt and kill.  It's people that don't want these behaviors and need to train, propperly breed and be responsible for their animals.  Dogs are pack animals and that means your family needs to be that pack, not left unattended outside or tied to box.  This is how inmates are punished, solitary confinement.  Dogs left without a human pack WILL become a problem if and when they get the oppuritunity.


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 17, 2011)

Our Pit "Stella" is curled up right now between our Golden Retriever and our Golden Doodle if she isn't around them she will find a laundry basket to curl up in. She was "liberated" by my son and a couple of his girl friends from a house close to where he was living,she was chained to a tree with the chain wearing/growing into her neck. When he first brought her to our house she had to be on a leash or closely watched. After we decided to keep her we bought her a collar for our Invisible Fence (2 acre yard). After 2 days of training she knew where the boundary was and we have never had a problem of her leaving our yard.

Any stranger can pull into our driveway and she will bark 2-3 times and then run up and try to go for a ride with them. All our dogs have different personalities and I have always said I will never have a dog that would bite somebody. I have seen a lot of Lab's that get aggressive as they get older,hopefully she won't.

Gary

P.S

She is a lot smarter than our Golden Retriever! :cheese:


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 18, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I emptied a clip. Into the wood pile.



What are you crazy? :bug:  Shooting up the wood pile?


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have had 2 experiences with pit bulls. 
One friend had two and they were part of the family, lived in the house and seemed to be good dogs. Never an issue.
Another friends kid brought one home and a week later it tore the esophagus out of their Jack Russell and left it to die.

We just got a Leonberger pup (9 weeks old) and are spending a lot of time training and socializing him to the world.
Meeting many people and dogs as well as going to many different places and situations. Plus play and hanging out with the family. Already part of this pack.
I have read that this breed is generally loving, sweet and considered gentle giants. I am not willing to hope this happens with him. 

Personally i would not own a pit bull. Besides their bad reputation and unpredictability. I can't say i have ever seen a good looking or cute pit bull.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Dec 18, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> ..i dont blame the pits at all..its the owners that have to be on the ball..
> 
> loon



+1... agreed Loon, beautiful, loyal dogs


----------



## btuser (Dec 18, 2011)

That one on the right still looks hungry.   He's looking at the person behind the camera like "Just a mouthful.  Just a bit off the flank!"


----------



## loon (Dec 18, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> That one on the right still looks hungry.   He's looking at the person behind the camera like "Just a mouthful.  Just a bit off the flank!"



 :lol: 

Thats Emma and i think the only thing i ever seen her 'chew' on was her big brothers ears  :cheese: 







But she also has a thing for Locust  :coolsmile:


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 18, 2011)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> I can't say i have ever seen a good looking or cute pit bull.



Oh I love the way they look And the most that I have met have been sweet hearts and very melllow.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Dec 20, 2011)

This thread is conjuring the image of the woman and the little boy stuck in the car during CUJO.  I have a little infant and a vicious dog could terminate her in about 5 seconds.  I have no use for lethal animals.  If your dog is properly trained that is one thing.  No one can take away your rights to own and care for an animal.  If your dog or a neglected dog becomes a menace and a threat to safety, the dog suffers.   I learned that as a kid with an Australian Shephard we owned that we didn't do a proper job of training.  Unfortunately, she knocked a lawyer's son from his bicycle.  Needless to say, that dog was put down the next day, and I learned a valuable lesson about responsible dog ownership.  I have never owned a dog as an adult as I'm not willing to commit that time, so it's better that I don't have an animal.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 20, 2011)

rottiman said:
			
		

> Very simple rule in our house, ALWAYS FOLLOWED:  When Bear goes outside the house,  he is ALWAYS on a leash or long lead and is accompanied..  We live in the country with the closest neighbor a 1/2 kilometer down the side road. My dog is my responsibility.  This way, I  and my dog are a problem to no one or anything else.
> Simple rule with simple results.



He is one beautiful looking dog.  I miss mine terribly.  She was such a big baby.  The only times she ever showed any aggression was when a friend jumped our fence without announcing himself (she had him pinned against the fence in about 5 seconds flat but didn't bite) and when we turned on a flashlight (again, no biting, but definately teeth).  Figured out she had some type of training, as she responded to commands in German-she was an adoption and that was NOT mentioned!  Rotties are one of my absolute favorite breeds.  Wonderful dogs..love that stubbie wag when they're happy to see you!  Very high contact dogs, they just love attention.

Most states have a shoot first, ask questions later type law for any animal found attacking livestock.  Worth knowing about if you're in the country.

Our current dog is a work in progress, she had serious "people" issues we weren't told about when adopting her.  She's getting better but is muzzled when in situations where she could have the opportunity to bite.  Anyone breaking in...well...she's not muzzled in the house.  She's very loving otherwise, and is getting better with people that we introduce her to.  Dogs are a big responsiblity, like driving a car.  But just like driving a car, not everyone will take that responsiblity.


----------



## rottiman (Dec 20, 2011)

1 st picture @ 8 hours old
2 nd picture @ 8 weeks old


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 20, 2011)

Natural born killer right there.  I miss mine every time I see your avatar.  Had to put her down 2 years ago after a series of strokes.  Saw her boyfriend last night and they had to put a ramp in for him to get up the porch steps.  They are incredible companions if managed properly.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh-My-Gawd...he is just too cute!  I just wanna grab those cheeks!


----------



## loon (Dec 20, 2011)

Great pictures rotti!!  ;-)   

loon


----------



## rottiman (Dec 20, 2011)

The 8 week old picture was taken the night he came home to stay.  He turned 6 this past October


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Loon. What type of dogs are yours again? Are those Kuvasz? I have been thinking of a Marrema Sheep Dog when I get mine. Tough to decide, so many nice breeds.


----------



## loon (Dec 20, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> Hey Loon. What type of dogs are yours again? Are those Kuvasz? I have been thinking of a Marrema Sheep Dog when I get mine. Tough to decide, so many nice breeds.



here they are here Gasifier  ;-) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Pyrenees

On a side note...after what we went through with Murphy  :shut:  I will never buy another Pyrenees off a sheep farm that was breeding multiple times a year and selling cheap.. When the time comes we will be searching for a well known breeder either here in Canada or over in the States  ;-) 

Terry


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 20, 2011)

Our neighbor had a Pyrenees...it destroyed their house, ate their couch...lol.  It wasn't really happy with being cooped up inside all the time-they (the neighbors) a adopted it because they (their words, honest) thought it was cool to have a dog the size of a small cow.  There's something to be said about reading up on a breed-a LGD is NOT a dog to treat like a cocker spaniel (which is what they have now).


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 20, 2011)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> Most states have a shoot first, ask questions later type law for any animal found attacking livestock.  Worth knowing about if you're in the country.
> 
> .




Many towns also will reimburse for livestock loss to predators (dogs).
Here it was the local assessor.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 20, 2011)

Spent more $$ than I'd like fencing in my back yard because my neighbor has to own a Pit.  I have no prejudice against the breed and have met some fantastic Pit Bulls.  However I wouldn't trust any dog that is left outside in a sheltered kennel every day, cries most of the time he's out there, and seldom receives quality time with his owner.  With the previous pit, there were a couple close incidents where he was loose and our dogs confronted each other.  If our 13lb Havanese decided to do something stupid, it'd be over real quick for her.  The 90 lb Labradoodle might survive but I doubt he'd escape uninjured. So up goes the fence.


----------



## Jags (Dec 20, 2011)

Many moons ago as a young child I remember a one sided phone conversation that my Dad was having with a farmer.  I heard my dad repeatedly state that the offending dog "Was NOT my dog".  The dog was apparently harassing some live stock even as they spoke on the phone.  After a few more "Not my Dogs" from my dad I heard him state - "If your so damn sure its my dog, then SHOOT it" and he hung up the phone.  He then reached down to his feet and gave Laddie a nice head petting.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 20, 2011)

It's sickening how much our pets suffer because of their $#!**y owners.  We have a local pitbull rescue here- I have a lot of respect for the folks dedicating the time to the poor critters.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Dec 20, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> It's sickening how much our pets suffer because of their $#!**y owners.  We have a local pitbull rescue here- I have a lot of respect for the folks dedicating the time to the poor critters.



If you're going to get a dog, just be prepared for the good and bad.


----------



## Jags (Dec 20, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> We have a local pitbull rescue here- I have a lot of respect for the folks dedicating the time to the poor critters.



My little dog is a pit/german mix.  It was a rescue from a household that was trying to train it as a fighter.  This dog simply does not have a mean bone in its body.  Period.  To anybody - stranger or friend.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 20, 2011)

i had to have my cheek sewed back on when I was 8 from some smallish terrier type dog that attacked me. Poor animal was abused, got loose, and just went nuts once it was away from its owners. I guess that should have made me scared of dogs, but I'm not. I truley find that the bigger the dog, the nicer they tend to be. Animals, even ones I'm not all that keen on, seem to like me. Same with kids, they all seem to like me (even though I'm not a kid person, yeah, I have one, what of it?). You just gotta feel bad for ill treated animals, and animals that just dont know any better. I've used the "Crocodile Dundee" method of animal mind control to great success over the years. Everyone, find an animal and practice. Practice till you get it right. Good luck. Cute dogs you guys. Look very tasty...thats a joke right there.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 20, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ours was on the side of the Interstate in the city.  Turns out it is one of two places they are routinely dumped if they don't make it as fighters when they are young.  Seems her temperament was prescreened for us :coolsmile:


----------



## lukem (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a 85 lb yellow lab.  I have no issue whatsoever with my kids (1, 3, 5, 6) doing anything and everything to that dog Kplaing of course)...i know he will just lay there and take whatever they dish out.

My wifes grandmother has a mini schnauzer and i will not leave it unattended with the kids...been a couple close calls unprovoked.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 21, 2011)

My wife was attacked by a German Shepherd as a child and was severely mauled . . . still has a few scars from that encounter. She was just playing away with her brother when the dog came along, saw her and attacked.

And now the rest of the story . . .

The German Shepherd was owned by a state trooper and was tied up . . . but a bunch of other kids (not with my wife or brother) were tormenting the dog by throwing rocks at it . . . until the dog finally went berserk and broke the leash. Sadly, the dog had to be put down . . . and sadly . . . to this day my wife has a fear of big dogs . . . especially when they start to jump up on her.


----------

